# Y1 or Y2?



## Artco (Sep 23, 2010)

If you have one stage of cooling Y1 is the hook up.
If you have two stages of cooling then Y1 is first stage and Y2 is second stage of cooling.


----------



## max2k (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks a lot for the quick help Artco, I really appreciate it.


----------



## HVAC_NW (Oct 15, 2007)

The thermostat should have a setting. You will use Y1 as if it is plain Y, but you need to make sure the thermostat is also set for single stage cool mode.


----------



## max2k (Jun 11, 2010)

Thank you for your help HVAC_NW, I got it working yesterday. It seem to work as it should in cooling and heating mode. I just double check on cooling mode setting and it set at stage 1 by default. Thank you for help in full detail.


----------

